# Garlic Oil Capsules



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello, Just want to say that I am finding that Garlic Oil Capsules helps get rid of my colon spasms. The reason I started taking Garlic Oil capsules was because I read somewhere that garlic and ginger both help with overgrowth of candida in the colon. I was taking 3Lac for that but the fiber in 3 Lac was not going well with me, although it did get rid of the candida. So when I spotted some garlic oil capsules I started taking them. I noticed that when I take it when I'm having colon spasms, my colon spasms go away. I never did try the peppermint oil because I sort of have a fear of peppermint from when I had my hiatal hernia. I found that peppermint tea would really cause burning for me in the throat due to the hiatal hernia, so I was scared to take the oil. My hiatal hernia is healed now, but I still have this fear of peppermint. I did sort of feel some burning from acid reflux when I first took the garlic oil, but I no longer feel that anymore. Has gone away since I started taking it. Anyways, just something I thought I would share. Genie


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiGarlic is a very potent anti fungal and anti bacterial. im glad it is helping you out. the ginger is also good for the general GI. i nibble away on it when i feel nauseaus and i does wonders. the peppermint can work well, but if you suffer from GERD, it may make things worse because it relaxes the muscle at teh top of teh stomach. how did you find out that you had candida, just out of curiosity?CheersIan


----------



## wilcfr (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is another for the strange, but true category. I have been generating and using colloid silver for cold, flu and other sundry ailments for about 5 years. It works pretty well for shortening the duration and severity of most things. What I started to notice though was that when I was using the silver my bowel habits improved some too. So recently I started taking 1 Tbsp of silver twice a day and the results have been pretty remarkable. I have gone from having regular bouts of explosive D and cramps to having normal bowel movement with almost no cramping. The D and cramping had been going on pretty heavy for the last couple of years and was a worsening of my normal IBS-D issues that I have dealt with for years, so this discovery is much welcomed. I don't know if it is the silver itself affecting the colon function or if the silver is doing a tap dance on something in my gut that was causing problems. My wife's response was don't analyze just keep doing it if it is helping. Good advice I'd say.


----------



## McGruber (Feb 18, 2009)

That's interesting, Genie. Don't mean to hijack this thread, but is colloid silver safe for most? Just the name sounds crazy. Also, is garlic oil similar to oregano oil in terms of killing bacteria?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep Garlic oil is similar in its bacteria, antifungal and anti viral properties. cheersIan


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

That is so interesting that Garlic seems to help some, as it seems to make my IBs worse. Whenever I eat something out that ends up having a lot of garlic I feel like I am having some sort of reaction for the next 24 hours or so. I wonder if I could be allergic to garlic. I get a weird feeling, like their is something caught in my throat. I also get a stomach ache, and sometimes even a bit of nausea. Then usually within 24 hours I either get diarrhea or just a strange stool, like bright orange and foul smelling. (Sorry if too much Info). I was just curious if anyone else has ever had this type of reaction to Garlic?


----------



## wilcfr (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been generating and using silver for about 5 years and have had no problems with it. There is a lot of information on it online about silver. I like it, but wouldn't recommend it to others without their doing their own research. I think it is safe and the history of colloid silver seems to support that assertion, but like anything else do the research and make up your own mind.


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

I find garlic makes my reflux worse - apparently that can relax the top stomach sphincter too.


----------



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Ian, How I found out I had Candida? I really didn't find out by any test or anything like that. Basically I was having recurrent vaginal yeast infections, so I came up with the idea that maybe my colon is infected also. And also, I bought a book called.... Ok I forget what it's called. I will have to check that out. It was a book on how to deal become pain free, forget the name. Anyways, he suggested that the reason one's colon might be spasming would be due to 4 reasons, and the top one on the list was an infection, and in particular a candida infection. So this made sense to me because when I used to be stable I was taking 3Lac everyday. I had stopped taking 3Lac, and a bunch of other stuff (drastic change in all my meds, etc), so I thought that it was worth a shot to start taking stuff for candida. And I have noticed that it is making a difference. However, I don't now if I'll ever get back to "Pain free" which was where I was 2 years ago. But at least I am sort of coping. Thanx for asking. And just from a bunch of other stuff I have been reading/googling on Internet. Anyways, since I started taking the garlic capsules and the 3Lac, I no more have recurring vaginal infections. So there must be some sort of correlation there. Genie


----------



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi wildcfr, I have heard that silver is kills bacteria also sort of like antibiotics. So that's good to hear that is helping you. I have never heard of taking silver. Where do you buy silver?Janet


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The main problem with silver is if you do it wrong or take too much you end up permanently changing the skin color to a rather unhealthy looking blue-grey color.I'm not sure if there is a good way to know if you are about to get too much until it is too late. Lots of people take it for years without changing color, but enough people have changed color that it certainly has to be kept in mind when dosing yourself with silver.


----------



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

I did find that when I first started taking the garlic oil capsules, that I could feel a warming sensation in my esophagus. I have gotten past that and my body seems to have adjusted and I don't get that anymore. Mind you my hiatal hernia is healed now, so that probably makes it easier for me...I find that specifically the oil capsules help me. I tried plain real garlic and it didn't really do anything for me. And I'm too scared to take the powdered garlic capsules because I tend to have a reaction to anything that is powder form. I find that to take my 3Lac (which is in powder form), and to take probiotics in capsule form, that I must mix the 3Lac in with my banana and fruit smoothie, and then take the probiotic capsule right after. If I take the 3Lac on an empty stomach or probiotic capsules on an empty stomach I get colon spasms.I am also finding that my colon spasms when I get stressed, or have anxiety or get excited. Am finding that a garlic capsule calms it down. Either that or it just "covers" the sensation so I don't feel it, who knows....


----------

